# Super grass through drought - what is it?



## UT2222

This wild grass is on the edge of my property. I haven't watered it all through a very hot, high drought summer - yet it remained green and supple. Any idea what it is? It's amazing. I'm in northern Utah. Thanks!


----------



## ABC123

Looks like Quack grass, but it's hard to id in this picture


----------



## UT2222

Thanks!


----------

